# pigeon problem



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

A friend of mine has a barn that he keeps his donkey and a pregnate pony in and he needs to keep it clean. I was wondering would a power master 66 with bee gold plated hollow tips, and a gamo young hunter with the same pellets would work?

all tips/advice would be helpful

brower


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You bet , finaly somebody using a pellet gun for what its for. It will work great on pigeons.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks for the help man


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

what scope can i by at walmart that will zoom and work one a pellet gun, cuz i just bought one and sighted it in and it worked perfect....then like 4 shots later it was way off again...

im looking for one around 25$


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheap pellet gun scopes are famous for this. Pellet guns are not that precise so spending more money on scopes or scope rings in my opinion will be a wast of money. I would just stick with the V sight or Iron sight on the pellet gun.


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

itll nockem all down one by one


----------

